# Need advice/ Finding Squat



## Squipples (Mar 25, 2012)

So im looking into this house in a quiet neighborhood, 6 miles inland from the coast. I've gone by it twice. First time its was trash day, no garbage and never any cars in the driveway. Came back at night, saw that there was some notice posted on the window (was too dark to read and i didnt want to use my flashlight, scare the neighbors), for sale sign outside, no lights on. I head into the back yard, had a cheap wire holding the gate shut, used my leatherman, was empty, just a stuffed monkey on the ground. Looked through the window and looked empty enough (didnt go inside). So I check online, says its foreclosed, bank owned. I think I could get in without breaking anything. Even though I researched all this im still not 100% sure nobody is there (Its a very clean neighborhood, people always jogging through, walking their dogs, living their cliche American suburbia lives.) Anyway, I'm a pretty inconspicuous guy. (No tats, kempt beard, no piercings) I easily fit in a crowd when I'm not carrying my gear. I'd like to crash at this house whenever I want.

Any tips on figuring this shit out. Anybody ever procure a squat for themselves? Tips, advice, story? Is it a bad idea crashing in this type of neighborhood?


----------



## barefootinbabylon (Mar 25, 2012)

> was empty, just a stuffed monkey on the ground.


 
...that's creepy, man.  

I would say that it might not be the best idea, unless you go there at night, after all the people 


> walking their dogs, living their cliche American suburbia lives.)


have gone to bed. Usually that occurs shortly after the 10:00 news is done.  People in suburbia tend to have a nasty habit of peering out their windows compulsively, as if something **might** happen, and if they were to see you sneaking in there, it would be the excitement of their lives to call the po-lice. Of course, if you're reeaalll sly, you could play it off like you actually bought the place, but that might entail questions about where are the moving trucks, taking down the for sale sign (which would cause some additional attention - my mother obsesses about which houses on our block have been bought and whatnot). Who knows.... I'm definitely not the one to ask on these things. I'm just babbling. Had to comment on the stuffed monkey bit, though.  Anywayz, best of luck!!


----------



## Pheonix (Mar 25, 2012)

hmmm maybe? I can give you a better idea if you give me the address.


----------

